# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Natural disaster?

## deafdave3

I wonder if this qualifies as a natural disaster.

http://www.khou.com/video/featured-v...251031531.html

----------


## crashdive123

That'll teach em to pass a gun ban.

----------


## aktrekker

Maybe they can get federal funds for cleanup.

----------


## Rick

That would be terrible to live there but it's funny watching it. I'm thinking big wind machine.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Looks like an extreme fire hazard.

----------


## Wildthang

Too bad they are not an edible plant! And to think the cowboys use to sing about the tumbelin tumbleweeds :Scared:

----------


## natertot

CO legalized weed, what did they expect would happen?!!!!!

----------


## aktrekker

> Too bad they are not an edible plant! And to think the cowboys use to sing about the tumbelin tumbleweeds


Depending on the species they might be edible. But not particularly tasty. They do have medicinal properties.
http://eattheweeds.com/forum/index.php?topic=1102.0

----------


## tjwilhelm

Yup!  Them there tumbleweed DID turn into a fire hazard!  Check it out:  

http://www.9news.com/story/news/loca...-burn/6714071/

----------


## hunter63

> Yup!  Them there tumbleweed DID turn into a fire hazard!  Check it out:  
> 
> http://www.9news.com/story/news/loca...-burn/6714071/


Yep, saw this on the news day or two ago...and was looking for it.
Nice find.

Scary isn't it.

----------

